# 25 & 5



## F.CASTLE (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone have any historical information on this one? I've heard differing accounts on why and what it is....


----------



## 0699 (Sep 4, 2012)

???

Maybe I don't understand your question. I've heard the term used in Iraq (and it was taught in pre-deployment training) as 5 meter and 25 meter visual sweeps for IEDs or other suspicious items when ever you halt.  As soon as you stop (or dismount although it can be done while in the vehicle) you look 360 about 5 meters out for suspicious items, then do the same approximately 25 meters out.

Am I even close to an answer?  Is there a prize if I'm right?


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 4, 2012)

The prize is a brownie from Panera.  But I dont know if you have won or not.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 4, 2012)

0699 said:


> ???
> 
> Maybe I don't understand your question. I've heard the term used in Iraq (and it was taught in pre-deployment training) as 5 meter and 25 meter visual sweeps for IEDs or other suspicious items when ever you halt. As soon as you stop (or dismount although it can be done while in the vehicle) you look 360 about 5 meters out for suspicious items, then do the same approximately 25 meters out.
> 
> Am I even close to an answer? Is there a prize if I'm right?


This is the only thing that I can think of right now...


----------



## 25&5 (Sep 4, 2012)

No clue, but I've seen the last 5 differ depending on what unit you were at.


----------



## devilbones (Sep 4, 2012)

This was an AFN commercial in Europe a few years ago.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Sep 4, 2012)

0699 said:


> ???
> 
> Maybe I don't understand your question. I've heard the term used in Iraq (and it was taught in pre-deployment training) as 5 meter and 25 meter visual sweeps for IEDs or other suspicious items when ever you halt. As soon as you stop (or dismount although it can be done while in the vehicle) you look 360 about 5 meters out for suspicious items, then do the same approximately 25 meters out.
> 
> Am I even close to an answer? Is there a prize if I'm right?


 

not 5s and 25s, 25&5 is something from BRC/Recon homie.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 4, 2012)

I have heard 15 will get 20


----------



## is friday (Sep 4, 2012)

25 Pushups, then you say...
on pushup 26 "Wannabe!"
27 "Wannabe!"
28 "Wannabe!"
29 "Wannabe!"
30 "Wannabe Recon!"


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Sep 4, 2012)

Depends on the unit. For Ropers its the above. For Recon Marines the last five are airborne, scuba, Recon, Ranger. Although guys don't really go to Ranger like they use to. For Scout Snipers its just Scout Snipers five times.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 5, 2012)

F.CASTLE said:


> not 5s and 25s, 25&5 is something from BRC/Recon homie.


 
No prize for me.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 5, 2012)

For us it was always 25 for GP and 5 for Chesty, then 5 for Smedley, then 5 for Dan Daily, then 5 for Presley Obanan, then 5 for etc . . . until I get tired.  Feet elevated on the Big Red Rock.


----------



## Sandbagger (Sep 7, 2012)

GO ahead and complete 25&5 for not knowing....


----------



## Teufel (Jun 4, 2013)

F.CASTLE said:


> Anyone have any historical information on this one? I've heard differing accounts on why and what it is....


 
Chester Puller invented it after he was reincarnated into General Mattis.


----------

